# Can pillows be dry cleaned?



## newseeker1 (11 May 2014)

Hi
 Can you get pillow dry cleaned or washed in a laundrette?
 Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 May 2014)

Provided they are suitable for washing, launderette would probably be best bet.  If they are not particularly expensive ones it might be nearly as cheap to buy new ones.  I prefer hollowfibre myself and not memory foam.

I regularly wash ours myself on a good windy day and get them washed and dried in the one day.


----------



## Bronte (12 May 2014)

I've washed our feather pillows in the washing machine, it can make the feathers clump together so when drying them you have to regularly bash them.  No idea about dry cleaning, never been a real fan of that.


----------



## dubgem (12 May 2014)

I would not get pillows dry cleaned, even if it is possible, as I wouldn't like to sleep with my face pressed for 8 hours onto the chemicals they use. You can definitely get pillows, and duvets, washed and dried in a launderette.  Launderette machines are bigger than domestic machines, which makes it easier to do bulky items.  In an ideal world I would get my pillows/duvets washed at a launderette then bring them home to air dry in the sun.


----------



## Bronte (12 May 2014)

Just to clarify, I too don't use a dryer, so I dry the pillows in the air etc.


----------



## so-crates (12 May 2014)

I too would wash in the machine and air dry rather than dry clean. You have your face pressed up against the pillow breathing all night - the remains of dry-cleaning fluids wouldn't be top of my list of things to breathe in! One pillow will fit into most domestic washing machines (don't stuff in two even if it looks like they will fit - you want to wash it clean). Duvets, I'd normally take to a laundry. If they know you well there sometimes they will let you have them washed but not dried but obviously that would mean you'd need to be able to pick it up pretty promptly!

Obviously though, check the care label, some pillows may not be suitable for machine washing. If they aren't you could wash them in a bath (have done that one too!)


----------

